# Man Abducted At Gunpoint, Police Say



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Video: *Man Reportedly Abducted In Fitchburg

_Officers Searching For 5 Men Who Were In Silver Car _

*FITCHBURG, Mass. -- *Fitchburg police are investigating the apparent abduction of a man taken from a city street at gunpoint overnight.

NewsCenter 5's Steve Lacy reported that the incident happened just up the street from the Fitchburg police station at the corner of Pleasant and Spring streets about 2 a.m. Thursday.

According to police, an unidentified Asian man was forcibly removed from his car at gunpoint by five men who were in a silver Honda Acura. Officers were searching the area on foot looking for the suspects, all of whom were men.

Police would not say whether the incident was drug related, although they said they had an idea about a motive. They were alerted to the abduction by someone who witnessed it.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

